# Как в ebuild отключить sandbox

## APolozov

Делаю для себя ебилд (кому интересно для фидошного мейлера qico-xe)

все бы ничего но во время работы вываливается с ошибкой.

Анализ выявил несовместимость с sandbox (глубже я вникать не стал)

То есть если собирать с FEATURES="-sandbox" то все собирается нормально.

Можно ли как нибудь временно выключить sandbox из самого скрипта ebuild?

RESTRICT="sandbox" не проканало.

----------

## calculator

Может кто-то уже сделал

```
grep -r -i sandbox /usr/portage/ --include='*.ebuild'
```

----------

## 4nykey

 *APolozov wrote:*   

> Анализ выявил несовместимость с sandbox (глубже я вникать не стал)

 

Лучше таки вникнуть, т.к без санбокса, насколько я понимаю, инсталл может писать в живую систему, а это не есть хорошо.

Обычно это легко лечится. На ибилд можно взглянуть?

----------

## APolozov

 *4nykey wrote:*   

>  *APolozov wrote:*   Анализ выявил несовместимость с sandbox (глубже я вникать не стал) 
> 
> Лучше таки вникнуть, т.к без санбокса, насколько я понимаю, инсталл может писать в живую систему, а это не есть хорошо.
> 
> Обычно это легко лечится. На ибилд можно взглянуть?

 

Лехко   :Very Happy: 

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-libs/alut/alut-20051024.ebuild,v 1.2 2006/02/14 15:49:12 agriffis Exp $

inherit eutils gnuconfig

DESCRIPTION="FTN mailer Qico (xe)"

SRC_URI="http://www.sf.net/project/qico/files/qico-0.57.1xe.tar.bz2"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.sf.net/project/qico"

LICENSE="LGPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=""

RESTRICT="sandbox"

S="${WORKDIR}/qico-0.57.1xe"

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

        cd "${S}"

}

src_compile() {

        ./configure --enable-hydra8k --enable-perl --with-lock-style=open

        emake || die "Sorry! Do can not compile"

}

src_install() {

        emake install || die "Sorry! Do can not install"

}

```

----------

## dsme

Попробуйте "./configure" заменить на "econf", и "emake install" на "einstall".

В вашем случае можно вообще src_unpack() и src_install() не указывать.

Может где ошибусь, man 5 ebuild под рукой нет, а там все довольно хорошо написано.

Не уверен, но в inherit "gnuconfig" показался лишним...

Ну и еще я бы сделал так (если ebuild назвается qico-0.57.ebuild):

```
MY_P="${P}.1xe"

SRC_URI="http://www.sf.net/project/qico/files/${MY_P}.tar.bz2"

S="${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}"
```

И вынес бы perl в use-флаг и прописал зависимости  :Smile: 

----------

## 4nykey

Точно, инсталл надо заменить на `emake DESTDIR=$D install' или `einstall'

----------

## APolozov

 *dsme wrote:*   

> Попробуйте "./configure" заменить на "econf", и "emake install" на "einstall".
> 
> В вашем случае можно вообще src_unpack() и src_install() не указывать.
> 
> Может где ошибусь, man 5 ebuild под рукой нет, а там все довольно хорошо написано.

 

Угу исправил - запело =) Правда пришлось prefix явно указать (исторически у меня сложилось, что оно по дефолту в /usr/local а тут почему то сразу в /usr все положило)

 *dsme wrote:*   

> Не уверен, но в inherit "gnuconfig" показался лишним..

 .

Убрал, не поплохело   :Laughing: 

 *dsme wrote:*   

> Ну и еще я бы сделал так (если ebuild назвается qico-0.57.ebuild):
> 
> ```
> MY_P="${P}.1xe"
> 
> ...

 

ебилд называется qicoxe-0.57.ebuild    :Rolling Eyes: 

 *dsme wrote:*   

> И вынес бы perl в use-флаг и прописал зависимости 

 

Я ж не настоящий сварщик   :Embarassed: 

----------

